# Citronella and lemongrass spray for bugs??



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of using a citronella and lemongrass spray from Hoegger? We've been having problems with mosquitoes since Irene hit, now they've done some and now gnats are bothering the goats. I've tried a few different horse sprays and they don't work.

Anyway, I saw the citronella and lemongrass spray on hoeggers and wondered if anyone here has used it? If so, did it work?

http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Ci ... Spray.html


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Soak cedar chip in the sun for 24-48 hours and strain. Spray that all over the place. The buggies hate it and it wont hurt the goats and it is a whole lot cheaper than hoager.


----------



## ndgoatkeeper (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been using Liquid Net horse spray for the past couple of years. It's a spray with citronella and natural oils, and I've even used it on myself. I also use their product called Yard Net to spray and barn and barnyard area. It works well for me. Here's the link

http://www.liquidfence.com/natural-stab ... llent.html


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I used the citronella/ lemon grass.. it worked well, short lasting. I didn't feel bad about reapplying though. And also the cedar. Would use both again.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I've used the Molly's Herbal one. I put 1 cup water, 1 cup ACV, and 1 T. of the Molly's bug tincture in the bottle and spray everywhere. Works great. That in conjuction with a stepped up cleaning schedule and DE worked like a charm this summer when the bugs were worst. I'd really like to try the cedar chip thing though -- anytime I can save a penny these days = :stars:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I also got the bug stuff from Molly's Herbals and have been happy w/it. It is not as strong as some of the horse sprays but it is safe and I don't worry about using it. 

What I did is---use the Molly's bug oils on the goats and I used pyranha fly spray for horses in the barn--I would spray it in the stalls, on the doorways (the metal) and in the corners of the goat paddocks. Once you use the pyranha around the "grounds" for a few days you can maintain the few buggies that are left w/the Molly's herbal spray. Zap the fly's are gone! I have seen very few this year and we are in fly central (Texas!) LOL!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the pyranha product -- I'll have to check it out! :hi5:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

pyranha is just an equine fly spray (but a GOOD one!) you can purchase it at TSC and at most feed stores. Another good equine spray that would be good to use around the barn would be Endure


----------

